# Moorings/Sunsail boat ownership program...help



## Galo (Jun 8, 2015)

We've chartered twice out of the Moorings in Tortola and...last time there (a couple weeks ago) we spent some time talking to Christine (and have exchanged further emails with her) about the Moorings boat ownership program. 

Anyone here on the program and if yes, please share your experiences, opinions and facts about it. And if in the US, please comment on the tax implications (what's deductible and not) of the program. 

Added via edit: I did 'search' but could not come up with any recent thread on this subject....

Thanks in advance
Galo


----------

